# chewing on clothes, annointing?



## SweetLittleFarm

Our new hedgie, Zeek, has, on a couple of occasions, pulled on my shirt with his teeth. I thought perhaps he was trying to pull it over his head to cover up with at first. After several tugs on it he would then annoint himself. He repeated this a few times. The next day he did the same thing while on my lap. I've read they will do this with new foods, but my clothes? Any idea what he's doing? Is this his way of getting used to my scent? It's so interesting to watch him as he gets a little more comfortable with us, he is quite entertaining!

TIA,
Debbi


----------



## Nancy

That is totally normal. Many hedgehogs love to chew on our clothing, or cloth that smells good to them.


----------



## Puffers315

They'll annoit with just about anything, not just food. My guys are crazy for my belt, its one of those woven fabric ones but if its unbuckled and the tongue is showing, its annoit city. I've watched my girl annoit with my dresser before (its an antique). The three things to watch out for when they're chewing on your shirt, if you're a guy, they might grab your chest hair, sometimes they might grab hard and get your skin, and if you're sitting they're on your chest, they seem to become hipnotised when annoiting, I've had my guys basically roll down the front of me when scrunching up for annoiting. Perfect hedgie behavior though


----------



## PJM

Enjoy it - it's normal - & hilarious! :lol:


----------



## MoonbeamHH

Mine likes to play with my necklace, I think she is attracted to sterling silver necklaces that is on my neck. :lol: She likes to bob it back and forth, then she'll anoint then go back to the same thing. I have thought about buying a small bell and have it attached to the cage n see if she'll do the same thing.


----------



## Godzilla Girl

Nigel will anoint with my wool sweaters, but only the wool ones. He has no use for artificial fibers.


----------



## Nell

It's hedgehog for "I like this smell." 

My hedgehog is nuts about deodorant... he's pretty much an armpit shark as a result if it's been freshly applied. 
Other known targets:
My marketing book.
Cilantro
The first mealworm he ate. 
My bed sheets (He would get mad when I tried helping him pull a chunk of an otherwise tightly stretched sheet)
My recently washed hair (I think he's all about human scenting products...he'd probably go nuts in a perfume store)


I wish he'd anoint more...even when he seems to be exceedingly pissed when he finds an anointing target it's like he forgets about everything.


----------



## MomLady

My Nara has only anointed once and it was over my hair.

She does like to chew on my t-shirt and leaves "wet patches".

She is fascinated by my metal zipper pull on my jacket. I try to keep her from chewing on it; I don't want her to break her teeth or anything. She gives me a huff for stopping her. 

Sometimes it's for their own good!

Donna


----------



## Olympia

Clémentine doesn't anoint much but she likes to bite buttons and also the ruffle on of my blouses.

Zoé will anoint on just about any food that is not her regular kibble or meal worms. It makes it fun to give her new treats but very messy.


----------



## spastic_jedi

Moose goes nuts for my socks when I am sitting on the floor with him. If I am laying down he'll attack my armpit (I guess he can smell the deodorant) :lol: 

Hiccup loves to chew on my best friend's jeans and his socks :lol:


----------



## dreslerhedgehog

my hedgehog likes to eat my smelly socks, is it okay that I let him do it? or is it bad for him


----------



## nikki

Please check the date on a thread before posting. This thread is from 2010 so it's eight years old. Do not post on old threads. If you have a question start your own thread with the question.


----------

